# Kalender Server

## Christian99

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Kalender-Server. Was verwendet ihr denn so? Im portage tree gibts ja da gar nix, oder hab ich da was übersehen? Vorzugsweise caldav, da ich von Desktop-Programmen (hauptsächlich thunderbird) drauf zugreifen will.

Im sunrise overlay dagegen gibts davical und radicale. davical klingt ja recht gut, aber benötigt postgresql. ich wollte eigentlich eine weitere datenbank neben mysql vermeiden, wenns was anderes gibt. Hat jemand erfahrung mit radicale?

was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe: caldav ist doch eine Erwwiterung von webdav, was ein plugin für apache ist, oder? aber bei davical heißt es in der beschreibung, dass es ein server ist. wie geht das dann mit apache zusammen? läuft dann noch ein server?

----------

## b3cks

Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit auch mal auf die Suche nach einem Cal- und CardDav Server gemacht. Neben DAViCal schien für meine Zwecke lediglich noch SabreDAV sinnvoll. Vielleicht ist das auch etwas für dich. Ich habe es mir aber bisher nicht näher angeschaut.

----------

## Necoro

Servus,

ich verwende persönlich radicale und es funktioniert einwandfrei. Aber was genau muss denn ein Kalenderserver für dich können? Denn radicale implementiert nur einen Bruchteil der CalDAV-Specs. Es unterstützt zB (noch) keine Free/Busytime-Anzeige und auch Kalender auf die mehrere Personen gleichzeitig schreibend zugreifen ist wohl noch nicht ganz sicher. Wenn du das aber nicht brauchst, ist der Server super, insb. da er leicht aufzusetzen ist und net sonderlich Ressourcen braucht (oder anders formuliert: für persönliche Kalender ist er super -- einen Domino- oder Exchange-Server wird er nicht ersetzen  :Very Happy: ). Zu radicale solltest du dir evtl vorher mal http://radicale.org/project_description/ und http://radicale.org/technical_choices/ durchlesen. Da steht recht klar, was es können will und was nicht.

Zu deiner technischen Frage: Da bin ich etwas unsicher über die Details, aber prinzipiell lässt man einen HTTP-Server als Proxy laufen, der die entsprechenden Anfragen an den CalDAV-Server weiterreicht. Denn auch wenn CalDAV prinzipiell nur eine Erweiterung zu WebDAV ist, lässt es sich rein damit wohl nicht erschlagen (außer man möchte nicht über das ".ics ablegen und abrufen" hinaus). Warum das so ist, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen ohne die RFC zu lesen.

----------

## Christian99

Ok danke fuer die Antworten.

Radicale würde von den Kalenderfuntionen her schon reichen. Aber ich hab mir SaberDAV angeschaut, und das hat noch als netten Bonus CardDAV (wusste gar net dass es das gbt, wollte schon seit ner ewigkeit ein Adressbuch über LDAP einrichten, war mir aber immer zu komplex...).

Ich werd mich mal damit befasse.

Vielen Dank

----------

## Necoro

Leider scheint Thunderbird kein CardDAV zu unterstützen ...  :Sad: 

----------

## Christian99

schon gegoogelt: http://davmail.sourceforge.net/thunderbirdcarddavsetup.html  :Smile: 

----------

## Christian99

bin inzwischen bei owncloud gelandet. Leider funktioniert dieses PlugIN für carddav nicht mit den neuen Thunderbird

----------

